# Best dry food to feed Border Collies



## Emma Bailey (Jan 17, 2016)

I have two border collies 18month and 8 month. The eldest has always been fed on James Wellbeloved or Wainwright's thinking I was feeding them a decent dry food. 3 weeks ago we got our second collie and he came with a bag of Harringtons... this spurred me to look at the different foods but I am left feeling more confused than ever.


----------



## AngeldeLeo (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought this recently and i think is top quality food u can try it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

AngeldeLeo said:


> I bought this recently and i think is top quality food u can try it.


Do you have an ingredients list. That will tell us how good it is. OP james well beloved and wainwrights are decent foods. Have a look at the dry and wet dog food index's.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Miko is 4months and on JWB and seems to be doing well on it. We use the dry one.

Check out the indexes on here they are very helpful but remember the only good dog food is the one that your dog likes and suits your wallet xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Emma Bailey said:


> I have two border collies 18month and 8 month. The eldest has always been fed on James Wellbeloved or Wainwright's thinking I was feeding them a decent dry food. 3 weeks ago we got our second collie and he came with a bag of Harringtons... this spurred me to look at the different foods but I am left feeling more confused than ever.


Hi and welcome to the forum. As others have said both JWB and Wainwrights are decent foods. Many collie owners also feed raw as collies do have a tendency to food allergies or intolerance.

For what it's worth I've fed my collies on Arden Grange for about the last 10 years.


----------



## Emma Bailey (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks, may as well stick with the JWB. Belladog, the eldest does great on it and she's the one with the iffy tummy. She snaffled some of Dexter's Harringtons he came with. She ended up with explosive diarrhoea. So that prompted me to have a look.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well yes of course you did as you sell treats.


----------



## AngeldeLeo (Jan 14, 2016)

Im using this dry food for my Loki atm and want opinion bout the ingredients any pro here


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

With respect the OP wanted advice on what dry food to feed a collie - not what tit-bits to give a Sprollie. Two very different subjects and it would seem to me you are pushing your business. I don't believe advertising is allowed on this forum.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

AngeldeLeo said:


> Im using this dry food for my Loki atm and want opinion bout the ingredients any pro here


I can only find it in Australia ..... I don't like that there aren't any % listed next to the ingredients

Can you provide a link so we can have a better look?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@Clairecurtis your posts have absolutely nothing to do with the question asked by the OP - 1 post about a product you sell maybe (although as @Twiggy mentions, you need to check if this is allowed) ..... but 2 in the same thread to promote your own product is ridiculous.

There is a classifieds section should you wish to sell / promote your products 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/forums/dog-classifieds.30/


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Millies wolfheart is a good food


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I feed my B.C and rough fish4dogs or pooch and mutt


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Harrington's isn't as good as Wainwrights IMO
If they are happy and healthy on what they are on, no need to change 

My lot are on Acana and Wainwrights Grain Free at the moment - best food would depend on what you are comfortable feeding, your budget, and of course what suits your dog(s)


----------



## botty (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi I feed my pup burns puppy chicken rice he loves the dog we lost last year was on adult burns


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Millies wolfheart is a good food


Yes it is indeed and very many agility/obedience/HTM competitors feed it to their dogs. I'm toying with the idea but it's a bit out of my price range really.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

My collie creature is on Akela, he has a slightly sensitive tummy when it comes to kibble, but is too fussy to fully feed on raw and this worked by far the best for him, plus he absolutely loves it. There is nothing nasty in it (it's one of the "green" foods on the dry dog food index), no grain, high meat content and due to very small feeding quantities, it actually works out cheaper than other kibbles I have tried before (the fact it's classified as working dog food, so VAT free, does help!) My friend has started to feed it to a couple of her collies as well now, and they are doing really well on it. All of ours do agility... http://www.wholeprey.com/akela-80-20-dog-food/akela-80-20-grain-free-dog-food-vat-free.html

Argh, I'm starting to sound like an advert, but it's honestly been amazing. Perfect poos, shiny coat and a happy dog!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-dry-dog-food-index.255727/


----------



## Chris Foster (May 1, 2018)

Emma Bailey said:


> I have two border collies 18month and 8 month. The eldest has always been fed on James Wellbeloved or Wainwright's thinking I was feeding them a decent dry food. 3 weeks ago we got our second collie and he came with a bag of Harringtons... this spurred me to look at the different foods but I am left feeling more confused than ever.



Hi, I'm in the same boat as you, ours is on Royal Canine, my husband read it can make them Hyper, and I've a Dog Trainer coming on Thursday and she said the same, so, as she was part Dry and part wet, for the moment I've stopped the dry, omg! What a difference where did this calm pup come from, I'm awaiting advice from the Trainer and shall let you know.


----------

